# ~RoadTrip! Adoptions/Rat Train from SD to CA and between!~



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Star's Rat Rescue will be making a trip from South Dakota to California sometime within the next 2 months! We currently have 17 males for adoption, and also we have a pregnant momma that will be giving us a wonderful litter any day now! So we have lots of ratties that need there loving forever homes! This will be very exciting as it is the first time we have decide to take ratties with us, and we hope that many of the ratties find loving homes, as that is what they need and deserve! Feel free to post here with any questions you may have or if you would like to adopt a rat or 2.

Also quick note, We do not have all rats listed on our site at the moment, we have been very busy with the trip and the ratties so if you would like pictures or have questions let me know. If anyone is interested in adopting please feel out our form at the link below, http://www.starsratrescue.com/test2.php

Here is a map of the route that we will be taking.
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Win....641006:-108.710936:0:::::/io:1:::::s:EN:M:/e


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Would it be possible for you to make a stop over to Australia? lol


----------



## lovesasa (Apr 4, 2009)

If you'd be willing to make a slight detour in your route, I could possibly meet you in Cheyenne. I'm looking at your babies right now to see.


----------



## lovesasa (Apr 4, 2009)

You said in your post that you have 17 boys available, but your site only lists 6. Are the rest claimed already?


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. We would have no problem meeting up with you somewhere in WY. Just let me know as we will be taking our trip in July. 

There are only 6 listed on our site we have been so busy we have not had a chance to update it. But we do have all of them listed on PetFinder.com which you can visit us there also

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/SD37.html

Let me know if you have anymore questions!


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

when do you think you will be in california? will you be in the san diego/orange county area?


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

We are hoping to go to CA in July, so very soon here. Yep we will be in the Orange County area also!


----------



## Veasse (Jul 21, 2008)

very cool! i miiiiiiiight be interested, still thinking about it. i just adopted my first male the other day and i think he needs a roomie.


----------



## ratinmypocket (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes! You'll be stopping by neck of the woods (Vegas) I want a pair of boys soooooo bad. Question, are any of them neutered? I don't have the cash for a bigger cage for them and the extra one I have would be too small for two robust boys! It'd be great to have them live with the girls, their cage is huge.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

ratinmypocket said:


> Yes! You'll be stopping by neck of the woods (Vegas) I want a pair of boys soooooo bad. Question, are any of them neutered?


According to their website, none of the boys available are neutered. Unless rats are available which aren't listed on their website.


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Stace87.

ratinmypocket: None of the boys are neutered and all available rats are listed on our website! Let me know if you have any more questions!


----------

